# Getting Iphone next fri what app are good.



## tiffneyy (Dec 10, 2009)

We are upgradeing my phone to an iphone on friday what apps are good. I will get the kindle one for sure. I like photograpy and have two small kids dd4 and ds 1. I do some games like suduko. Thanks


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's gotten buried by iPad discussions but there's a thread with a lot of apps for the iPhone/Touch.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10352.0.html

I can now add Angry Birds to my list of favorite time-killing games...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tiffneyy said:


> We are upgradeing my phone to an iphone on friday what apps are good. I will get the kindle one for sure. I like photograpy and have two small kids dd4 and ds 1. I do some games like suduko. Thanks


You may want to wait a bit before you upgrade. The iPhone 4 should be announced in the next few weeks.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Good advice Luv, but on the other hand WalMart has the current iPhone for only $100


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Why would you buy an iPhone on May 28th when the new model is being announced on June 7th, and coming out a few days after that?

Seriously.  Wait 10 days.  You'll be upset if you don't.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know, at a price of $100, that's a fantastic deal. And while it may not be as great as the newer version being introduced, it's still well worth the price, and then some. Especially considering how much I paid for the original iPhone! If cost is at all an issue, I'd grab the deal.

There are so many great apps for the little ones, you'll love it! There are a lot listed on the thread Meemo pointed to.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

There will most likely be a 16GB 3GS or 16GB HD available in two weeks for $99.  Either of which will actually be able to use most of the important features of iPhone OS 4, which is not the case for the $97 model at Wal-mart.  the 3G is a step away from being abandonware.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I would wait, the new phone will be out very soon.


----------

